#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  О бхуми

## Иванофф

Разве не прекрасно, что названия 10 бхуми( ступеней буддийского трезвления( випашьяны )) так хорошо подходят для описания 10 стадий алкогольного опьянения( от дорогих крепких напитков )? 

Совпадение?

 Не думаю! :Smilie:  

http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...y-canons/3613/

----------

